# bballpro749 Plow Mounting



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the pics and a thread to talk about mounting the plow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

where the winch is located you might want to think about making the plow hinge towards the front because if you make the bar go back to the hitch like a swisher mount your not going to get the plow to raise much.


----------

